# Webcam von überall auf der welt mit java steuern



## ChevyFreak (23. Sep 2005)

hallo,
habe ein größeres projrekt in aussicht. ich möchte gerne einen rechner in münchen auf meinem bauernhof hinstellen, der bei telefonanruf angeht, das ist auch kein problem.... jedoch ist an dem pc eine webcam angeschlossen und ichg möchte von zuhause (münster, nrw9 die kamera steuern und drauf zugreifen, da ich nur ab und zu in münchen bin. das ganze soll ungefähr den näheren sinn der überwachungskaera sein, jedoch wie schon gesagt, möchte ich die kamera via internet/vpn/etc. von zuhause aus steuern. 
kann mir da jemand helfen? meine idee war, auf dem pc in münchen mit der kamera, einen webserver zu installieren der automatisch verbindung mit dem inet herstellt. dann irgentwo eine html-datei speichern, die dann auf den gestarteten webserver auf den livestream der webcam zugreift. Mir ist zu ohren gekommen das man mit java dann eine steuerleiste für die digicam einbauen kann um sie nach rechts/links zu bewegen. leider fehlen mir die nötigen kenntnisse..... habe html und css kenntnisse, java und php jedoch nicht.,...

achja, wichtig: in münchen habe ich nur eine herkömliche 56k leitung!

danke im voraus für antworten
marc große gehling, webmaster@hiltruppower.de


----------



## Campino (23. Sep 2005)

Wir mögen:
a) Leute, die erwarten das wir ihre Lösungen programmieren. Guck mal bei google, Java ist auch eine Insel im javabuch etc. Von uns kriegst du Hilfe zu konkreten Problemen mehr nicht. Wir sind ein Forum, kein Codegenerator.
b) Leute, die eine frage stellen, aber zu faul sind, nach einer antwort zu gucken, weshalb sie die Antwort lieber per E-Mail hätten. Glaubst du wirklich das sich jemand die Mühe macht? Bedenke bei deiner Antwort auch a)


----------



## lin (24. Sep 2005)

> habe html und css kenntnisse, java und php jedoch nicht.,


Wie passt das mit 'em Titel deines Threads zusammen?

Und was meinst du mit Kamera steuern? Was gibts da gross zu steuern?


----------



## DP (24. Sep 2005)

links, recht, oben, unten, zoom in, zoom out.

@ChevyFreak: da gibt es fertige sachen, die auch bei überwachungskameras dabei sind.


----------



## ChevyFreak (25. Sep 2005)

hi,
erstmal campino, ich habe bereits schon über eine woche foren durchsucht, ich habe auch das buch java ist auch eine insel zuhause, jedoch blick ich da noch nicht so durch... ich bin noch anfänger und arbeite in einem computerladen, mein chef sagt ich solle das mal in einem forum anfragen, sorry wenn das die falsche frage war aber ich dachte ihr könnt mir helfen das ist ja ein JAVAFORUM... ich erwarte keinesfals ein fertiges script, nur eine kleine hilfe wie ich die sache angehen soll!!! 
wie schon gesagt, die kamera muss steuerbar sein (links rechts oben unten), da haste schon recht  
wir haben im computerladen wo ich arbeite eine kamera mit software da, aber damit kann man die nur steuern wenn sie am selben pc dran ist, und wir müssen sie ja über vpn oder html steuern können da sie an einem nicht zugänglichen pc ist!
vielen dank im voraus
marc große gehling


----------



## DP (25. Sep 2005)

jou. vpn ist gut.

dann noch nen realvnc enterprise drauf und los gehts


----------

